# Máy sấy lạnh cũ



## nhatle1998 (10 Tháng chín 2021)

Máy sấy lạnh (hay còn gọi là máy sấy mát hoặc máy sấy bơm nhiệt) là một loại máy sấy hoa quả, thực phẩm ở nhiệt độ thấp hơn nhiệt độ sấy thông thường, tức ở mức "nhiệt độ môi trường" (trong dải nhiệt 10oC - 50oC và độ ẩm không khí sấy vào khoảng 10% - 30%). 

Đối với các loại thực phẩm dễ biến đổi tính chất khi sấy ở nhiệt độ cao thì việc sử dụng nguyên lý sấy lạnh là sẽ phù hợp hơn cả. Máy sấy công nghiệp lạnh thường sử dụng nhiều trong y học để sấy các dược liệu, sấy các loại tinh bột, sấy thảo dược, thuốc viên, viên hoàn, các thực phẩm chức năng như đông trùng hạ thảo, nấm linh chi, tổ yến...
Khác với cơ chế sấy gió nóng của máy sấy nhiệt (tách ẩm, sấy ở nhiệt độ cao hơn để nước thoát hơi nhanh) thì nguyên lý sấy lạnh chỉ cần sấy ở nhiệt độ môi trường cũng đã làm khô mau chóng, bởi không khí sấy đưa vào buồng sấy đã được làm khô hoàn toàn. Thời gian sấy lạnh cũng nhanh hơn thường từ 6 - 8 tiếng

Vì nhiệt độ thấp nên sẽ không làm ảnh hưởng đến màu sắc, không làm biến đổi tính chất, giữ màu, giữ mùi, hương vị lưu giữ tốt hơn.


----------

